# Electrical Issues... (B13 Sentra XE)



## robzero (Nov 12, 2006)

It all started 3 nights ago when I heard a bizarre buzzing coming out of the fuse box area, and I saw my e-brake and battery lights turn on in the dash. When this would happen, my voltage would spike to over 16v according to my volt meter. I searched the forums and the major consensus on this issue was definitely the alternator. So earlier today, I installed a new alternator. Sure enough, the buzzing with brake/battery lights remained. I got many suggestions from mechanic friends that it's definitely the voltage regulator. But alas, the regulator is built inside of the alternator. So the regulator was brand new as well. I had no idea what to do next!

So in trying many friends' ideas, I:
-Pulled every individual fuse and relay, then cleaned their contacts with a light rubbing of sandpaper/WD40
-Grounded the battery to the chassis and the engine to the chassis
and finally
-Grounded the alternator to the chassis

None of these things worked. But I did end up finding where the buzzing noise was coming from. Just above the fuse box, to the left, there was a black relay. I could feel the buzz coming from it when I held it, so it had to be it. The only trouble is that I have no idea what that relay is, or its purpose. I had no luck finding it in the service manual.

The only idea I have left is to take everything apart again, get back under there, and pull that black relay to see if there's any identifiable markings. Then head to a Nissan dealership and buy a new one.

Would you guys happen to have any information that could help me out? Maybe something I missed?

My car is a 1994 Sentra XE Sedan with 155,000 miles.


----------



## ConKBot of Doom (Jul 24, 2006)

e-brake and battery lights is definitely the alternator... but whatever fault was there could have killed your old alternator an your new one. I'll go have a look in my car to see if I can find the relay your talking about, and possibly what its for.

EDIT: I couldnt spot the relay, but it I didnt have the best angle...


----------



## robzero (Nov 12, 2006)

Hmm, hope the idea about the alternator isn't true. Also, I should have said that the black relay is just above the junction box, not the fuse box. Either way, I still couldn't find it in the service manual. Tomorrow I'll head to Murray's/Autozone and get one of their free electrical diagnostics done, maybe they might have an idea.


----------



## robzero (Nov 12, 2006)

Update: The voltage regulator in the new alternator I put in was also malfuctioning along with the original alternator from the start. So after a lot of hold-ups, I swapped the alternator yet again, and the problem was finally resolved.

The lesson here is to never truly trust a rebuilt alternator. Make sure that if you do end up buying a rebuild, you have it tested in the store first.


----------



## dreww (Sep 28, 2006)

rebuilt 

only if theres no other option.


----------

